
Google, practice what you preach - datalist
https://medium.com/binary-passion/practice-what-you-preach-215bfd6f1fe7#.hssxxtqys
======
xiphias
Actually I like it quite often, although I would prefer it to just turn on
location setting when I select ,,current location'' in directions.

------
kinkdr
Looks more like an innocent bug to me.

